# Happy Independance Day



## Uncle Peter (Jun 26, 2002)

Have a Happy & Safe Fourth of July. :hi:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Same back to ya!

God Bless America!


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Ditto! 

I remember when I read in the newspaper that an american high-school student asked a French exchange student if they celibrated the 4th of July.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Happy 4th of July everyone!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Happy Independence Day everone


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

*Happy Birthday, United States of America!  *


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Happy Independence Day. President Bush and his wife came to a town 8 miles from me (Ripley, WV) and it was and still might be on CNN (channel 200 on Dish).


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I just saw a shootout at LAX in Los Angeles? 4 shot? woah


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I just read that, 2 were killed.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I heard two, then heard three, and then later I think I heard that there were four shot, and there were stabbings as well and a plane crashed killing even more than that too landing on people, injuring mainly children.


----------

